# Triumph Music in Sherwood Park, Alberta...



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Did you get a proper answer? I heard something from one of the original partners but couldn't reply yesterday.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

A year ago, maybe longer, another music shop opened up in the Park. I eventually went in to check it out and the place was a little bare, I was later told stock was delayed but on its way, so I got talking to a fellow who turned out to be the owner of this place and one of the original partners of Triumph. I believe it was called RKM Music when he was a part of it but some disagreements pushed him to open up his own place. I asked what he thought about having competition in so close to him in town and he replied that they wouldn't last long because he arranged the original lease and was told by the property owner it wouldn't be renewed. I didn't think much of it since he seemed pretty bitter and I was taking most of what he was saying with a grain of salt, it all started earlier when he mentioned that his favourite gear wasn't my favourite gear, but sure enough like he said they closed the doors at the end of July I think. I missed everything, the ads in the paper, the signs, the sales and just found an empty space when I went for strings on a Saturday morning. I do kinda wish I new what happened to some of that higher end stuff they had in the shop.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

It is a long and truly sordid tale that is tailormade to tell over beers...someday.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

No idea about the Reverend but a buddy picked up a Soho head and 212 in green and tan for less than cost. As far as high end stuff, you didn't really miss out on anything in July. They were dealers for 65, BadCat and Duesenberg but most of the good stuff was long gone by the time July rolled around. They had a Nik Huber Dolphin (I think) that was bought at the '06 Namm show that I should have picked up when the name changed from RKM to Triumph (read changed ownership) but alas I didn't.


----------

